# Help with ATI Tool please



## Murronrose (Sep 17, 2006)

I was running ATI tool and it was fine.  It grabbed my default settings as soon as it was installed and was monitoring my temperature.

I formatted yesterday.  Reinstalled everything.  Now ATI Tool is showing my default settings as all zeros and has no temperature monitoring.  

Is there a setting I've overlooked?

Card is ATI X1900 AIW.

Help please, I'm neurotic about my temperature and can't stand not being able to keep an eye on it.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2006)

install the drivers.


----------



## Murronrose (Sep 17, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> install the drivers.



Great.  Except I'm not seeing any place to download drivers.  And, when I installed ATI Tool the first time that was the only thing I had to download.


----------



## pt (Sep 17, 2006)

Murronrose said:


> I was running ATI tool and it was fine.  It grabbed my default settings as soon as it was installed and was monitoring my temperature.
> 
> I formatted yesterday.  Reinstalled everything.  Now ATI Tool is showing my default settings as all zeros and has no temperature monitoring.
> 
> ...



if you smell smoke you know it's too hot  
install the drivers or use rivatuner


----------



## Murronrose (Sep 17, 2006)

heh, turns out I downloaded the Beta before, and that was working.  This time I downloaded the previous version.


Honestly, I don't know what drivers ya'll are referring to.  ATI Tool drivers?  If so, where are they?  If you mean drivers for my card...uuhh...that's the first thing I installed after formatting.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2006)

ok well i assumed you used the latest version both times, sorry about that. 

heres teh link for the latest version 
http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/A...25_b16pre1.exe


----------



## Konky (Sep 17, 2006)

the atitools download contains the drivers, that's what they mean
like: you reinstall windows and then try to start atitool from the old path it was installed -> no drivers running


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2006)

no konky. i figured he hadnt installed ati display drivers since the reinstall. 

atitool does contain a few drivers but those are only for the various settings such as clockspeeds fan controls ect.


----------

